# Timing chain?



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

I know the Bimmer's rival, MB recommend changing the timing chain every 100K or 120K. How about the Bimmer? My car has passed 100K recently, do I need to be concern about the chain?


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Timing Chains*



dtkw said:


> I know the Bimmer's rival, MB recommend changing the timing chain every 100K or 120K. How about the Bimmer? My car has passed 100K recently, do I need to be concern about the chain?


I believe you have an E38 and as far from my knowledge I dont think you require replacement of timing chains at all. . . . unless ofcourse if your engine timing is out and your RPM's are not setting in properly i.e. when you are parked or in drive mode. . .


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

Interesting to know, thank for your reply. Yes, I have a E38 740iL. It runs fine so there is nothing to worry about then. :thumbup:


----------

